# get us back in the top 50



## Easy Rhino (Nov 11, 2009)

i havnt done much folding over the past 6 months and have some extra cpu cycles to spare these days. the ps3 is folding now pretty much 24/7 (unless playing games) and once i get an aftermarket cooler on the linux box that will be folding as well almost full time. lets do this!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 11, 2009)

I've been crunching on my laptop's C2D T8100 2.1GHz and folding on my laptop's 8600m GT and desktop's 9800 GT and G210 24/7. Just turned in ~7000 points yesterday.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 11, 2009)

I should be back to my regular 100K PPD by the end of this week.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 11, 2009)

our target is SilentPCReview. they dont have nearly as many active CPUs in the past 50 days and they don't have a bunch of big number guys like we do. what they do have are 50 truly dedicated folders that put up great numbers. for instance, their #10 folder has 3.75 million points while our #10 has 5.18 million points. but their #50 guy has 853,000 points while our #50 guy has 474,000 points which is almost half the points! This trend continues through #100 !! my guess is most of TPU put their resources into WCG.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2009)

just waiting to get my laptop back from my buds house and im fireing my farm back up


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2009)

My 9600GT should arrive tonight, so that's an additional 3-4k PPD.  I'm currently most worried about the Canucks, their overtake of us is worryingly close


----------



## EnergyFX (Nov 12, 2009)

I say we invade Poland... er, I mean take over Poland... no, no... overtake Poland... bleh, whatever.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 12, 2009)

im confused about the points system. im looking at the ps3 client right now and it is working on something that is 300,000. is that the amount of points this protein is worth when completed? also, on the linuxbox it is working on a 250,000 steps? is that the same thing as points?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> im confused about the points system. im looking at the ps3 client right now and it is working on something that is 300,000. is that the amount of points this protein is worth when completed? also, on the linuxbox it is working on a 250,000 steps? is that the same thing as points?



Nope, use FAHMon to get information about the work units, including the points they are worth and the estimated time to completion


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 12, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Nope, use FAHMon to get information about the work units, including the points they are worth and the estimated time to completion



cool, but that doesnt help with the ps3!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> cool, but that doesnt help with the ps3!



http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-PS3

Each WU is approximately 300 points, and takes about 8hrs according to the link above.  Thus, you get about 900 PPD if the PS3 is on folding 24/7


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 12, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> im confused about the points system. im looking at the ps3 client right now and it is working on something that is 300,000. is that the amount of points this protein is worth when completed? also, on the linuxbox it is working on a 250,000 steps? is that the same thing as points?



Does it say something like n/300,000 (n being a number 00,000) and then a percentage close by that would be equivalent to n/300000? That would probably be the progress in steps or iterations or whatever units F@H uses.

Example: my GeForce 210 is ready to complete a 787pt WU and the progress is 19717894/20000000 or ~98%.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 12, 2009)

ahh i see!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 12, 2009)

sorry, another question... is there a way to track my TOTAL ppd from all my machines. so it calculates the ppd from the PS3, the pdd from the linux box, the ppd from the 9800gtx+ on the win7 box and the ppd from the old core2duo 1.8 ghz ? i guess it would be something along the line of tracking the stats from stanford.


----------



## Munki (Nov 12, 2009)

I just setup a machine here at work for folding and im talking my coworkers into it. I work for a BOE in the tech dept. so we have a shyt load of PC's. Im kinda moreless testing right now. on a P4 CPU rig.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> sorry, another question... is there a way to track my TOTAL ppd from all my machines. so it calculates the ppd from the PS3, the pdd from the linux box, the ppd from the 9800gtx+ on the win7 box and the ppd from the old core2duo 1.8 ghz ? i guess it would be something along the line of tracking the stats from stanford.



FAHmon will do it.  At least all of the computers, I'm not sure about the PS3

http://fahmon.net


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 12, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> FAHmon will do it.  At least all of the computers, I'm not sure about the PS3
> 
> http://fahmon.net



No PS3 support with Fahmon.


----------



## erocker (Nov 12, 2009)

If they would only come out with a new GPU client, I would help. With the current GPU client, my video card makes a myriad of different noises like it's being tortured. Anyone know if there is a previous or different GPU client that doesn't make ATi cards vocally scream like they are dying?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 12, 2009)

erocker said:


> If they would only come out with a new GPU client, I would help. With the current GPU client, my video card makes a myriad of different noises like it's being tortured. Anyone know if there is a previous or different GPU client that doesn't make ATi cards vocally scream like they are dying?



you need to extract the gremlin from your gpu


----------



## erocker (Nov 12, 2009)

That gremlin has a name.   Hector Ruiz.


----------



## hat (Nov 12, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> our target is SilentPCReview. they dont have nearly as many active CPUs in the past 50 days and they don't have a bunch of big number guys like we do. what they do have are 50 truly dedicated folders that put up great numbers. for instance, their #10 folder has 3.75 million points while our #10 has 5.18 million points. but their #50 guy has 853,000 points while our #50 guy has 474,000 points which is almost half the points! This trend continues through #100 !! my guess is most of TPU put their resources into WCG.



I run WCG on my processors and F@H on my video cards. I have a 7750BE, Celeron-M 530 and a Sempron 3000+ crunching and a 9600GSO folding. The 9600GSO is the only F@H capable video card I have.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 15, 2009)

ok, my goal is to reach 100,000 points by the end of the month. that should be very doable as ive got a used 9800gtx+ coming in the mail to me thanks to TPU user nflesher selling it at a great price.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 15, 2009)

Currently waiting on a 9600GT to add to my 260.
To think I swopped a 4850 Toxic for it.
(well, seeing as it's my brother, it seemed the nice thing to do)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> ok, my goal is to reach 100,000 points by the end of the month. that should be very doable as ive got a used 9800gtx+ coming in the mail to me thanks to TPU user nflesher selling it at a great price.


Awesome, thanks! 
With the 9800GTX+s, I'm confident you could get 100k by the end of the month, you should be able to get 6.5-7K PPD with each of them


King Wookie said:


> Currently waiting on a 9600GT to add to my 260.
> To think I swopped a 4850 Toxic for it.
> (well, seeing as it's my brother, it seemed the nice thing to do)


The 9600GT is a reasonably good F@H card, mine does anywhere from 2800 PPD (1888 pt WUs) to 3500 PPD (353pt WUs).  It also run cool and quiet


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 15, 2009)

two folding noob questions...

#1 in win7 using the win32-gpu client i can fold using the card AND run a separate client to fold using the q9650? or is that counter productive?

#2 anyone here successfullying running the gpu program in linux?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> two folding noob questions...
> 
> #1 in win7 using the win32-gpu client i can fold using the card AND run a separate client to fold using the q9650? or is that counter productive?
> 
> #2 anyone here successfullying running the gpu program in linux?



#1:  Folding@Home is optimized for GPUs, so running the Q9650 on WCG would be a better option.  See my sig for more WCG info

#2: OCN Link


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> #1:  Folding@Home is optimized for GPUs, so running the Q9650 on WCG would be a better option.  See my sig for more WCG info
> 
> #2: OCN Link



#1 so WCG has a folding client or folding using the CPU while the GPU is folding is not worth it?

#2 thanks i tried something similiar but will give this a try.


----------



## extrasalty (Nov 16, 2009)

*#1 * GPU client only uses 1-2% CPU on average and it gets along pretty good with VMware notfred running on 4 cores. Without the GPU clients( I have SLI), the notfred machine scores 7300 instead of 7100 PPD, so there is some penalty. Each GPU client brings 8-9K PPD so it's well worth it. Boinc works well with the GPU clients also, how much of a penalty I don't know.
*#2* Another usefull thread: http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=6793


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 20, 2009)

according to free-dc we will catch silentpc reviews in about a week!!!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 20, 2009)

Would have been 6½ days if I hadn't try to further OC my GPU 78% in a 1888 WU. Don't do that. I guess that you all knew that. A Gigabyte GTX 260 can not handle 750/1250/1670.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm cranking out about 10k PPD F@H currently, trying to raise that up a bit...
I gotta get some cash back in my pocket to finish this other rig.


----------



## EnergyFX (Nov 25, 2009)

mission accomplished


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 25, 2009)

I see we are 50 now. Great keep them rigs folding......


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 25, 2009)

yay!


----------

